# Ebay and scams



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I've not posted on eBay before, but posted a bunch of stuff for sale today. Some of the items are much more valuable than the starting auction price. One buyer asked if I would sell one of the items at a price 5 times the opening price as a "buy it now" sale. The return addy makes sense as a legit buyer. Doing Paypal as the only payment method.

Already know to not accept other payment schemes, out of country, third-party, yada yada.

Comments on how to proceed?


----------



## Wylie Kyote (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi Harry. As an Aussie our government here has been telling us for some time, "be very careful when buying anything online and giving your credit/debit card details online and that PayPal is not safe" 
I have heard of a lot of scams, buying and selling, that people "pull" on Ebay.

Wylie


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Go ahead and list it at the 5 times price as a "buy it now" and see if he buys it (24 hours) You'll want to email him so that he'll know the listing is avaiable. If he buys you can cancel your auction. You don't have any bidders yet right?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I find that I'm having to do more research on the item in question to determine the date (which affects the value). Have sent the guy my concerns, posted them to the auction, and since then someone has started bidding. I think I'll just let the bidding continue at this point.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

When the guy emailed you with a offer of 5 times your start bid, he was probably just a over eager buyer wanting to buy your item right then. In the past when I have gotten motivated buyers like that, I had a pretty standard reply. 
*Hi. Thanks for your interest in my auction. At this point it time, I prefer to let the item run it's course as a normal auction. I hope to see you at the finish line *

Your item is probably worth more than the 5 times he offered you. He was hoping you were not a seller who knew what the value should be.

Currently ebay is running the 100 free auctions for each month at any start price. Start your items high if you have to, so you don't end up giving away your stuff. Then the second time up, you can bring the price down a bit at a time. Use relist this auction because if someone has a watch on it, then they can continue to watch it again, and hopefully bid the second time it goes up.

At the bottom of the current auction with a bid, add any new info you find.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Harry,

How did this come out?


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

Ladytoysdream, I really appreciate the advice you gave regarding selling on eBay. I'm testing the waters for selling our collectible teddy bears and had never sold anything on eBay (just purchased.) Your advice is well-taken!


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

MariaAZ said:


> Ladytoysdream, I really appreciate the advice you gave regarding selling on eBay. I'm testing the waters for selling our collectible teddy bears and had never sold anything on eBay (just purchased.) Your advice is well-taken!


Thanks  
If you need a few more thoughts you can PM me. I'll try to answer them. 

This is my user id on ebay. I try to keep a few auctions up there. 
I also have a second id that I have been working on this week to get the 100 listed on. 
The first of the month, the next 100 start all over again.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Clovis, the item sold for about $20 less than that original offer, but I'm comfortable with that because of some questions I had on its true value. This all was a test run anyway. I discovered that between eeek-bay and pay-yer-pal, they skim 12% of the gross. I still made a reasonable amount for the work involved.

I've been doing some serious checking on pricing and learning a LOT. I may fix price some of my higher value items, list them on my website, and sell them at a 10% discount but only accept postal money orders in payment. If they go on eBay, the price will jump.


----------

